# PC stürzt ohne Bluescreen ab und startet neu....



## woisch (17. März 2011)

*PC stürzt ohne Bluescreen ab und startet neu....*

Hallo Community,

ich hab ein kleines Problem. Ich hab letztens nach sehr lange Zeit mal wieder ein Game (WoW) gestartet, auf einmal hat es komisch gerochen und ein paar sekunden später ist dann die Sicherung komplett rausgeprungen, danach ging dann der PC nicht mehr an. Ich hab dann am nächsten tag ein neues Netzteil (580 Watt) gekauft und der PC lief wieder.

Nun hab ich aber das Problem, dass eigentlich immer wenn ich ein Game starte, der PC nach kurzer Zeit komplett ohne Bluescreen einfach neustartet. Es müsste aber ein Bluescreen kommen, da ich dies so aktiviet habe in den Options.

Ich hab dann mal verschiedene Stress-Tests gestartet, Prime 95 habe ich ca. 3h laufen lassen und es gab keinen Absturz, demnach kann man ja CPU und RAM ausschliessen, richtig? Dann habe ich auch mal 3DMark Vantage durchlaufen lassen und auch 30min mal einen Furmark BURN-IN Test. Dort ist beides mal der PC auch NICHT abgestürzt....

Eigentlich kann es jetzt nur noch sein, dass es das Mainboard einen Schuss weg hat oder? Ich weiss sonst bald nichts mehr..... Also meistens stürzt der PC bei WoW ab, aber in seltenen Fällen auch mal im normalen Betrieb.

Da ich gestern eine neue SSD Platte bekommen habe, hab ich das System auch schon komplett neu aufgespielt. Jetzt kommt es mir so vor als wenn der PC häufiger abstürzt auch im Normalbetrieb abstürzt...
Ich tippe auf Mainboard oder Grafikkarte, obwohl die Grafikkarte ja auch die Stresstests mitmacht *verwirrt*

Hat noch jemand einen Tip oder kann mir einen Hinweis geben? Muss ich evtl. was an der Rate vom RAM im Bios was einstellen? Hab 4x 2GB OCZ RAM.
Freue mich über Antworten.

Gruss
woisch


----------



## simpel1970 (17. März 2011)

*AW: PC stürzt ohne Bluescreen ab und startet neu....*

Wenn es schon komisch gerochen hat, überprüfe dein Motherboard auf irgendwelche Auffälligkeiten (Schmorstellen, gebeulte Kondensatoren, etc).
Möglicherweise hat dein NT noch andere Hardware mit beschädigt.

Unabhängig davon...wie läuft es, wenn du nur 2x2GB RAM einbaust (beide RAM-Kits einzeln testen)?


----------



## woisch (17. März 2011)

*AW: PC stürzt ohne Bluescreen ab und startet neu....*

Ich kann da nix finden. Hab mal alle RAM Riegel einzelnd getestet in jedem slot und auch mal nur zwei im Dual. Überall das gleiche. Das komische ist halt auch, dass es immer wahlos ist, mal läuft es 20-30min dann wieder nur wenige minuten wenn ich im spiel bin. Kann es nicht nachstellen......

Ich vermute wirklich das Board, oder alle 4 RAM Riegel haben den Geist aufgegeben aber dann ist es wieder komisch, warum Prime 95 ohne Probleme läuft...

Wie kann ich das Board noch testen?

Vielleicht sollte ich mich damit abfinden mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenzustellen....


----------



## Softy (17. März 2011)

*AW: PC stürzt ohne Bluescreen ab und startet neu....*

HI,

stelle erstmal den automatischen Neustart ab: In der Systemsteuerung -> System -> erweiterte Systemeinstellungen -> Starten und Wiederherstellen -> Einstellungen das Häkchen bei automatischem Neustart entfernen.

Ich gehe zwar auch von einem Hardwaredefekt aus, aber evtl. hilft ja ein Bluescreen weiter.

Softy


----------



## woisch (18. März 2011)

*AW: PC stürzt ohne Bluescreen ab und startet neu....*

Hi,

automatischen neustart hab ich ja schon ausgestellt, hatte ich ja im ersten post geschrieben. 
Im Eventlog sehe ich einfach immer nur "Das System wurde um..... unerwartet heruntergefahren". Ich glaub wirklich das Board ist es, ich wüsste nicht was es sonst sein sollte.... heute ist das System mehrrfach im normalen Betrieb abgestürzt.... grmpf.

Nun müsst ihr mir mal bei meiner Entscheidung helfen. Ich weiss nicht ob ich mir nun Board, RAM, CPU und evtl. Graka neu holen sollte, oder einfach nur ein neues (alte Generation) Board. Ich hab dann Angst, dass es doch nicht am Board liegt und es so weiter geht. 

Hier mal mein System:

Board: Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3 Rev. 2.0
RAM: OCZ Gold Series 4x 2GB
CPU: Q6600 @ 2.3 GHz
Graka: Gigabyte Geforce 8800 GTS 512
HDD: System Crucial300 128GB (gerade neu bekommen)

Jetzt liebäugel ich halt mit einem neuen System, was dann so ausschauen könnte:

Graka: PCIe 1024MB GTX 460 Zotac AMP! Edition aktiv,2xDVI,H,DP
CPU: Core S1155 i5-2500K BOX 4x3,30Ghz 6MB-L3 4x256KB
BOARD: S1155 ASUS P8P67 R3.0 GSAF3 4D3 P67-B3
RAM: DDR3 8192MB 2x4 PC1333 G.Skill RipJaws CL9-9-9-24

Die SSD die ich habe kann ja schon SATA 3 , daher sollte ich doch keine Performanceprobleme (Sandy Bridge BUG) bekommen mit dem ASUSboard oder?

Ich denke, da ich aktueller Gelegenheitszocker bin (Arbeite mehr mit Office und Virtualisierung, daher so viel RAM), sollte die Graka vollkommen ausreichen und ich sollte evtl. auch mal neuere Spiele antesten können oder? Oder sollte ich dann doch lieber zu einer AMD Radeon 6950 oder GF 560 TI greifen?

Bin gespannt auf eure Meinungen, wie gesagt ich bin mir noch null sicher ob ich das Geld investieren sollte, um mal wieder aufm neusten Stand zu sein oder ich es lassen sollte.... 

Gruss
woisch


----------



## djnoob (18. März 2011)

*AW: PC stürzt ohne Bluescreen ab und startet neu....*

Ich gehe stark davon aus, das es entweder dein Mainboard ist, aber noch stärker deine Rar Riegel.
Versuch mal die Speicher mit memtest mit eingelegter CD beim booten duchzutesten.


----------



## Softy (18. März 2011)

*AW: PC stürzt ohne Bluescreen ab und startet neu....*



woisch schrieb:


> automatischen neustart hab ich ja schon ausgestellt, hatte ich ja im ersten post geschrieben.



hatte ich überlesen 

Du könntest auch mal Screenshots von CPU-Z (Reiter CPU, Mainboard, Memory, SPD) hier posten. 

Memtest sollte ruhig ein paar Stunden mal (fehlerfrei) laufen.

Softy


----------



## woisch (18. März 2011)

*AW: PC stürzt ohne Bluescreen ab und startet neu....*

Werde gleich mal ein paar Stunden memtest laufen lassen.
Was denkt ihr zu dem neuen System? Bzw. was würdet ihr tun?


----------



## Softy (18. März 2011)

*AW: PC stürzt ohne Bluescreen ab und startet neu....*



woisch schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr zu dem neuen System? Bzw. was würdet ihr tun?



Ich würde erst mal warten, ob der Fehler behoben werden kann 

Deine Zusammenstellung sieht gut aus. Für gelegentliches Zocken in Full HD reicht die GTX460 schon aus. Für sehr hohe Qualitätseinstellungen eher eine GTX560. Da könntest Du dir die Asus DCII oder Gainward Phantom oder Gigabyte OC anschauen. RAM würde ich eher einen ohne Heatspreader nehmen. Die sind eh nur Show und könnten zu Problemen bei ausladenden Tower Kühlern führen.

Softy


----------



## woisch (18. März 2011)

*AW: PC stürzt ohne Bluescreen ab und startet neu....*

So, 4 1/2h memtest laufen lassen, kein Fehler.... somit kann ich RAM auch ausschliessen. Sieht nach Mainboard aus.... Das neue Netzteil kann es ja auch nicht sein oder? Das wäre dieses -> http://www.cosew.com/wbc.php?sid=223185aba57d&pid=427450&tpl=produktdetail.html

Hach ist das schwer, soll ich nun gleich in die Zukunft investieren oder nochmal neues Board kaufen für die gleichen Komponente.... ja ich weiss, dass muss ich selber entscheiden. 

Welchen RAM kannst du da empfehlen?

Hast du Erfahrungen mit den Grakas von der Lautstärke her? Achja, es muss auch nicht unbedingt Nvidia sein, wie gesagt eine HD 6950 scheint auch nicht schlecht zu sein.


----------



## djnoob (18. März 2011)

*AW: PC stürzt ohne Bluescreen ab und startet neu....*

ist das Sys übertakten?


----------



## woisch (18. März 2011)

*AW: PC stürzt ohne Bluescreen ab und startet neu....*

nein, nix übertaktet. Hier mal die CPUZ daten, vielleicht seht ihr ja nochwas:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djnoob (19. März 2011)

*AW: PC stürzt ohne Bluescreen ab und startet neu....*

- Alles unnötige wie usb hub, tv karte oder etc vom pc trennen. Das gleiche gild auch für schnick schnack wie Beleuchtung.
- Nur Festplatte für OS verwenden und den Sata Kabeln mal austauschen
- ATX Kabel sowie der CPU Stromkabel, schau mal, ob die Pins richtig drin sitzen.
- Den Stromkabel fürs Netzteil mal direkt an die Steckdose klemmen, falls der im mom über eine verlängerung läuft.
- Festplatte mal mit HDTune auf fehler untersuchen und das Ergebnis hier mal posten.

 Das ganze danach mit Linx und Furmark gleichzeitig testen . 2 stunden sollten langen. 
Starte Linx erstmal und lass dieses am besten mal 2 stunden laufen. Wenn du keine abstürze hast, starte Furmark dazu ein. Das ganze bringt dein netzteil an die grenzen. wenn danach immer noch kein Absturz passiert, Wird es wohl ein Bug in deinem spiel sein.

Keiner kann dir 100% sagen, wo der Wurm bei dir dirn ist . Im enddeffekt wird es ein klitzekleiner fehler sein.

Wenn du das soweit hast, spiele mal paar stunden.


----------



## woisch (20. März 2011)

*AW: PC stürzt ohne Bluescreen ab und startet neu....*

Hab das nun mal so gemacht wie du es gesagt hast. Linx lief 2 1/2h Stunden dann dazu Furmark gestartet und laufen lassen..... kein Absturz.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es ein Bug im Spiel sein soll. Es passiert ja auch so im Windows wenn überhauptkeine Last da ist.... das ist alles sehr merkwürdig. Hab dann auch mal Battlefield 2 zur Probe mal laufen lassen, da ist es nicht abgestürzt. Ich raff es nicht mehr.....

Aber in WoW stürzt es eigentlich immer ab, da kann man sich drauf verlassen.... hehe.


----------



## djnoob (20. März 2011)

*AW: PC stürzt ohne Bluescreen ab und startet neu....*

Naja, wie gesagt, wenn beide Sachen ohne probs liefen, hat dein PC mit dem Vollast keine probleme. Eher probleme mit HDD oder software. du kannst mal im laufendem betrieb mal die kabel wackeln. Meistens ist es der defekte Sata kabeln. Ansonsten mal vielleicht das Spiel auf eine andere Festplatte drauf installieren.


----------



## simpel1970 (21. März 2011)

*AW: PC stürzt ohne Bluescreen ab und startet neu....*

Hast du für die Vollbestückung (RAM) die RAM-Spannung und/oder NB-Spannung angepasst?

Aber...wenn nur WoW abstürzt, sonst aber alles einwandfrei läuft, wäre ein softwareseitiger Fehler nicht ganz ausgeschlossen!?


----------



## woisch (26. März 2011)

*AW: PC stürzt ohne Bluescreen ab und startet neu....*

So jungs, jetzt bin ich gerade absolut ratlos..... brauche mal hilfe.

Ich hatte mich dazu entschieden mir neue Teile zu besorgen, gesagt getan. Das neue System sieht nun so aus:

CPU: i5 2500k
Board: Asus P8P67 (Revision 3.0)
HDD: Crucial 300 128 GB
Graka: Radeon 6950 1GB
Netzteil: 580 Watt (Tronje)
RAM: 2x 4GB G.Skill

Jetzt ist heute die Grafikkarte angekommen weil das eigentlich das letzte sein konnte..... ABER ich hab das gleiche Problem noch immer. Jetzt kann ich aber gar nicht mehr Windows 7 neu installieren. Das System stürzt einfach ab mal während der Installation, mal vorher bei Einstellungen im Windows 7 Setup.....

Das einzigste was jetzt noch nicht ausgetauscht ist, ist das Gehäuse. Kann es sein, dass bei meinem Absturz/Kurzschluss den ich hatte, irgendwelche Kabel defekt gegangen sind am Gehäuse?

Es kann doch nicht sein, dass ich nun immer noch das Problem hab. Ich hab ALLE Komponente ausgetauscht bis eben wie gesagt das Gehäuse. Ich weiss einfach nicht mehr weiter.... Ich hab auch schon probiert nur das nötigste für die Installation drin zu haben und auch alle anderen USB Komponente abgeklemmt....

HILFE! 

Woher weiss ich welche Spannung ich einstellen muss für die RAM Module und wo stelle ich dieses ein im "neuen" Bios vom P67 ?

Achja, 5h RAM Test hab ich auch shcon laufen lassen, kein Fehler.... im BIOS oder beim MEMTEST stürzt das System auch nicht ab.... erst wenns Grafisch wird... ;(


----------



## djnoob (26. März 2011)

*AW: PC stürzt ohne Bluescreen ab und startet neu....*

Du brauchst keinen Test mehr machen.
Netzteil Stecker mal direkt an der Wand Steckdose anschließen und den Sata Kabel von der SSD austauschen.
Warum hast du dir so ein Billig netzteil gekauft?


----------



## woisch (26. März 2011)

*AW: PC stürzt ohne Bluescreen ab und startet neu....*

Ich probier es mal. Welches Netzteil soll ich nehmen. Werde das dann auch nochmal austauschen.


----------



## djnoob (26. März 2011)

*AW: PC stürzt ohne Bluescreen ab und startet neu....*

Seasonic X-560 und du hast ruhe. Ist ausserdem lautlos . bist gleich für die Zukunft gewappnet.


----------



## woisch (26. März 2011)

*AW: PC stürzt ohne Bluescreen ab und startet neu....*

hmm wandsteckdose hat auch nichts geholfen..... stürzt einfach immer ab. Meinst du es liegt wirklich am Netzteil? Ich bin sonst wirklich ratlos....


----------



## djnoob (26. März 2011)

*AW: PC stürzt ohne Bluescreen ab und startet neu....*

Ich hatte sowas ab, problem war das Netzteil bzw. ein kabel pin, das nicht richtig drin war. Macht der rechner einen neustart oder geht der PC aus? Kriegst du bluescreens?


----------



## woisch (26. März 2011)

*AW: PC stürzt ohne Bluescreen ab und startet neu....*

der rechner macht einen neu start. Bluescreen bekomme ich gar nicht erst weil ich ja nicht im WIndows bin. Er stürzt immer bei der Installation ab, manchmal sogar bevor Windowsdatein kopiert werden.... Ist wahlos, ich könnte Ihn auch beim setup stehen lassen und dann würde er denke ich einfch nach einer Zeit ausgehen.

Aber das billig Netzteil welches ich hab, ist eigentlich auch neu.


----------



## djnoob (26. März 2011)

*AW: PC stürzt ohne Bluescreen ab und startet neu....*

achso, ja ok, das netzteil kann man erstmal ausschließen, wie mein Vorredner dann sagte, (ich weis nicht was für deine CPU eine MAX Vcore Spannung angegeben ist) mal manuell auf die höchst zugelassene Spannung stellen. Mainboard spannung erhöhen und die Speicher, ebenso.

Und schau mal, wie die temps sind.


----------



## woisch (26. März 2011)

*AW: PC stürzt ohne Bluescreen ab und startet neu....*

ich bin frustriert, ich bekomm es nicht hin. Jetzt hab ich so viel Kohle hingeblättert für die neuen Komponente und es hätte nicht sein müssen und ich bin kein Schritt weiter wie vor dem Kauf. Das doch mal Spitze.

Temps sind in Ordnung. CPU ist bei 58 - 62 Grad und RAM bei 30 Grad.

Ich werde wohl jetzt nochmal in ein hochwertigeres Netzteil investieren, aber was tun, wenn es daran auch nicht liegt? Ich weiss nicht mehr was ich machen soll.

Was mir bei dem jetzigen Netzteil aufgefallen ist, es fängt an zu fiepen sobald mal das Windowslogo kommt und dieses fiepen hört auch nicht mehr auf.....

Ich hab nun auch nochmal das neuste BIOS rauf gespielt. ABer auch ohne Erfolg. Sowas hab ich noch nie gehabt, und das ist nicht mein erster PC den ich zusammenschraub...

UPDATE:
Hmm... also irgendwie konnte ich dann nun mal Windows installieren... aber das Problem besteht weiterhin. Aber ich hab nun doch wirklich stark das Gefühl das NT spielt da nicht so richtig mit, wie gesagt fängt es sobald das Windowsstartlogo kommt an zu fiepen, ist kein monotoner ton sondern son "krisseln" .... hätte vielleicht mal gleich in ein besseres NT investieren sollen vor der ganzen Kaufaktion. Wenn es das nun wirklich ist dann bin ich einerseits glücklich und andererseit bissel frustriert wegen der Kohle die ich hätte sparen können..... Nächste Frage ist nun welches NT soll ich nehmen, ich bin nicht der Lautstärkefanatiker, also muss es nicht unbedingt super silent sein. Das Seasonic kostet ja auch über 100 Euronen, gibt es da noch was anderes was man nehmen könnte?

Das scheint ja auch in Ordnung zu sein -> http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...etzteil-530W-be-quiet--Pure-Power-L7-80-.html


----------



## djnoob (26. März 2011)

*AW: PC stürzt ohne Bluescreen ab und startet neu....*

wenn dir die lautstärke nicht wichtig ist, dann ist die auswahl groß .
Aber trotzdem solltest du da nicht sparen. Ich persönlich habe 5 jahre lang sehr gute Erfahrung mit Corsair 500Watt gemacht. Sehr stabil aber der nachteil ist halt, der fiept auch etwas.

Fürs nt haben wir hier unterforum irgendwo ein thread
musst mal schauen .

wenn du das nt im net gekauft hast, sende es zurück.


----------



## Softy (26. März 2011)

*AW: PC stürzt ohne Bluescreen ab und startet neu....*

Nicht das Pure Power L7. Das ist ein aufgeblasenes Office-Netzteil. Eher ein Antec HCG 520 oder ein Be Quiet! aus der StraightPower E8 Serie.

Softy


----------



## woisch (26. März 2011)

*AW: PC stürzt ohne Bluescreen ab und startet neu....*

was tun, wenn es nicht das Netzteil ist? Ich bin dann vollkommen ratlos da dann ALLES ausgetauscht wurde.... dann muss ja eins von den neuen Teilen defekt sein?! Man man man ist das eine sche****


----------



## simpel1970 (26. März 2011)

*AW: PC stürzt ohne Bluescreen ab und startet neu....*

Wenn es nicht am Netzteil liegen sollte, hast du zumindest mal ein ordentliches NT angeschafft...

Jetzt mit neuem System, versuche das Betriebssystem mal nur mit einem RAM Modul zu installieren (beide RAM Riegel einzeln testen) - ist ja nicht ganz sicher, ob das System nicht schon durch die Probleme buggy ist. Stelle die Command Rate der RAM auf 2N und sollte das nicht reichen, auch noch die RAM Spannung auf 1,55V (mehr nicht!). Auch wenn nur ein Riegel drin ist.

Du hast ja jetzt auch zwei Grafikkarten...? Probiere beide auf dem neuen Board aus.


----------



## djnoob (27. März 2011)

*AW: PC stürzt ohne Bluescreen ab und startet neu....*

Wenn du Pech hast, kannst du mit dem billig no name netzteil sogar alles kaputt machen . Würde dir auch zu einem be bequiet raten.
Ansonsten wie simpel es schon sagte, erstmal mit einem ram versuchen. Kann möglich sein, das es inkopatibel ist?


----------



## woisch (27. März 2011)

*AW: PC stürzt ohne Bluescreen ab und startet neu....*

Das mit den Modulen einzeln testen hatte ich schon gemacht. Mit beiden probiert. Jeweils das gleiche Resultat. Das mit der Command Rate werde ich nochmal testen. Die RAM Spannung hatte ich auch schon hochgesetzt. Leider auch ohne Erfolg.

Die zweite (alte) Grafikkarte kann ich auch nochmal testen. Glaub aber nicht das dies ein Unterschied bringt.

Was mir gestern noch aufgeallen ist, ich ab den PC mal im EG bei uns angeschlossen, dies ist eine andere Sicherung, nicht die vom OG. Beim ersten anschliessen hatte ich gedacht, das war das Problem, denn hier konnte ich plötzlich Windows 7 komplett ohne einen Neustart installieren, aber dann später im laufenden Betrieb beim normalen Software installieren ist es dann wieder passiert. Aber schon komisch das er im EG ein bischen mehr stabil läuft als im OG.

Hmm sollte ich vielleicht doch das Seasonic nehmen, dann hab ich ja wirklich ein ausgereiftes Netzteil so wie ich es gelesen hab.

Ansosten sollte ja so eins Netzteil 550W be quiet! Straight Power BQT E8 80+ Silber - Computer Shop - Hardware, oder dieses hier auch reichen -> Netzteil 500W be quiet! Straight Power BQT E8 80+ Silber - Computer Shop - Hardware, 

Obwohl ich das mit den Management am Netzteil, also das man die Kabel selbst noch am Netzteil anschliesst auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Softy (27. März 2011)

*AW: PC stürzt ohne Bluescreen ab und startet neu....*

Hier mal eine kleine Auswahl empfehlenswerter Netzteile mit Kabelmanagment:

Antec TruePower New TP-550, 550W ATX 2.3 ~80
be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 480W ATX 2.3 ~85
e quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 580W ~100 
Antec TruePower New TP-650, 650W ATX 2.3 ~85
Cougar CMX 550W
Seasonic M12 II 520W

Die sind alle ausgereift


----------



## woisch (27. März 2011)

*AW: PC stürzt ohne Bluescreen ab und startet neu....*

Ich hab dann jetzt das Seasonic bestellt. Werde dann voraussichtlich am Di/Mi mal wieder berichten ob nun endlich der Fehler beseitigt ist. Und wenn nicht muss ich nochmal in die Ecke gehen und weinen.  Dann hilft wohl nur noch ein Elektriker, der mal das Bard durchmisst oder was auch immer, da hab ich keine Ahnung wie man da Sachen messen kann. Mir macht es auch ein bisschen Angst dann evtl. eine PC Supportbude aufzusuchen, da es wohl doch irgendwie ein spezielles Problem ist.... naja mal abwarten was das Seasonic bringt...

Das mit dem Command Mode und der RAM Spannung hat leider auch keinen erfolg gebracht. 
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------



## djnoob (27. März 2011)

*AW: PC stürzt ohne Bluescreen ab und startet neu....*

Wo kommst du her?
DU hast doch Quasi in der Zwischenzeit alles ausser das Gehäuse umgetauscht oder?
Könnte es nicht sein, das es was mit der SSD zu tun hat?
Vielleicht mal ordentlich mit welchen Tools überprüfen.
Steht die SSD im Bios eingestellt auf AHCI?


----------



## woisch (27. März 2011)

*AW: PC stürzt ohne Bluescreen ab und startet neu....*

Komme ausm tiefen Süden, wieso? 

Ja, das einzigste, abgesehen von tastatur,maus und monitor wäre das Gehäuse, ich hab aber auch schon alle kabel vom Mainboard gelöst und den PC ohne Powerknopf gestartet. Gleiches Problem, also ist da wohl auch kein Kurzer in den Kabeln oder so. Also Gehäuse kann man auch ausschliessen.

Ich hab auch schon eine andere SATA, keine SSD, getestet und dort das System installiert. Gleiches Resultat. Und es war auch nur diese SATA platte dran. Hab auch schon andere SATA Steckplätze und andere SATA Kabel probiert. All the same.

im BIOS ist auch AHCI eingestellt.

Ich hoffe jetzt einfach mal auf das Netzteil. Vielleicht hatte ich ja einfach nur Pech mit diesem Netzteil welches ich mir nach dem Aussetzer geholt habe.


----------



## djnoob (27. März 2011)

*AW: PC stürzt ohne Bluescreen ab und startet neu....*

Also dann neues netzteil, am besten das was ich gesagt habe, oder das neue von be Quiet E8. Wenn das problem immer noch da sein sollte, besorge dir einen Elektriker , oder leih dir einen funktionierenden pc und teste damit es aus.

War das problem früher auch so oder ist es dein 1. pc?


----------



## simpel1970 (28. März 2011)

*AW: PC stürzt ohne Bluescreen ab und startet neu....*

Mit der umgestellten Command Rate schon testen können?



> Die zweite (alte) Grafikkarte kann ich auch nochmal testen. Glaub aber nicht das dies ein Unterschied bringt.



Glauben kannst du in der Kirche


----------



## woisch (28. März 2011)

*AW: PC stürzt ohne Bluescreen ab und startet neu....*

@simpel1970
Hehe, so langsam geb ich den Glauben auf. 
Ich finde im Bios nur die funktion "Command Mode" und den hab ich mal auf 2 gestellt. Das hat keinen Unterschied gebracht.

@djnoob
ich warte auf das Seasonic, sollte hoffentlich morgen eintrudeln. Und wie ich im ersten Beitrag geschrieben hab, ist das Problem nach Kurzschluss/Sicherung raus aufgetreten, allerdings da nicht so schlimm wie es jetzt bei den neuen Komponenten ist.


----------



## djnoob (28. März 2011)

*AW: PC stürzt ohne Bluescreen ab und startet neu....*

Mit dem Sea wird das problem behoben sein . Wenn nicht, dann .


----------



## simpel1970 (29. März 2011)

*AW: PC stürzt ohne Bluescreen ab und startet neu....*



woisch schrieb:


> Ich finde im Bios nur die funktion "Command Mode" und den hab ich mal auf 2 gestellt. Das hat keinen Unterschied gebracht.


 
Jupp, das ist die Einstellung.
Dann schau ma mal, wie es mit dem neuen NT läuft...ich glaube das wird damit dann schon...


----------



## woisch (29. März 2011)

*AW: PC stürzt ohne Bluescreen ab und startet neu....*

Hallihallo,

Holla die Waldfee, das Netzteil wars. Melde mich hier von meinem richtigen PC.  Also ist das Fazit der ganze Sache, hätte ich nicht im LAden das einzige billige Netzteil gekauft sondern gleich ein ordentliches, hätte ich mir keine neuen Teile kaufen müssen..... naja so ist es nun mal, nun behalte ich die Teile und bau mir noch nen 2ten Rechner....

Ein Problem hab ich nun allerdings mit der Grafikkarte die im WIndows Betrieb konstant auf über 70 Grad läuft und dadurch natürlich extrem laut ist, Die werde ich wohl nochmal zurückschicken müssen... oder habt ihr noch eine Idee ? Wenn ich dem Artikel folge dann sollte das mit der GRaka nicht so sein -> Wie leise oder laut ist die SAPPHIRE HD 6950 1GB GDDR5? - ForumBase

Ich möchte mich auf jedenfall nochmal bei euch Bedanken für eure hilfe und Unterstützung. Hat mir sehr geholfen. 

Schönen Abend und Gruss
woisch


----------



## djnoob (30. März 2011)

*AW: PC stürzt ohne Bluescreen ab und startet neu....*

Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt dafür aber die Lautstärke, dann kannst du zu einer Wakü umsteigen .
Ich habe letztens Monat 2 Freunde mit Wakü versehen und habe 2x Kuss am Stirn gekriegt.

Aber das es nun wieder läuft, ist ja wunderbar.
Dafür sind wir da


----------



## woisch (30. März 2011)

*AW: PC stürzt ohne Bluescreen ab und startet neu....*

Wasserkühlung wollte ich nun nicht haben. Wenn die Karte wie in dem Beitrag wäre, dann wäre es ja kein Thema. Aber 65 - 72 Grad im idle modus ist schon ein bisschen viel denke ich.....


----------



## simpel1970 (31. März 2011)

*AW: PC stürzt ohne Bluescreen ab und startet neu....*

Das wäre mir auch zu viel und ein Grund die Karte zu reklamieren!


----------



## woisch (31. März 2011)

*AW: PC stürzt ohne Bluescreen ab und startet neu....*

Hab Sie nun mittlerweile mit offenen Gehäuse runter auf ca. 56-60 Grad bekommen und ich muss dazu noch sagen, dass ich im dual monitor mode arbeite. Allerdings bin ich jetzt hin und her gerissen weil ich möchte ja auch nicht mit offenen Gehäuse arbeiten und weiss nicht ob ich diese Karte nun zurücksenden soll und evtl. eine ASUS 6950 nehmen soll, die scheint noch eine recht gute Kühlung zu haben.... Aber andererseits hab ich keine lust schon wieder die karte zurückzusenden und wieder zu warten.....

Was kostet so eine Wasserkühlung eigentlich? Oder sollte ich dann lieber von caseking gleich ein Gehäuse mit WaKü kaufen? 

Jemand Erfahrung mit der ASUS ? Die gibts ja nur in der 2 GB Variante...


----------



## simpel1970 (31. März 2011)

*AW: PC stürzt ohne Bluescreen ab und startet neu....*

Bezüglich der Wakü würde ich lieber eine entsprechende Anfrage im Wakü Unterforum starten. Dort können dir die Spezis 1A besser weiterhelfen (als ich das könnte).


----------

